# Very sick !! High fever !



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Vanilla has had diahrrea since Saturday just after eating one of Welness'Core new canned foods. I had called the vet and I treated her at home with chicken and fluids but she was not getting better just worse. I took her in this morning and she is not doing well. She has a high fever over 104 and has an intestinal infection which vet said is caused by the food. She had two injections for the fever and is on an antibiotic for the infection. When I called Wellness at the beginning of the week they just offered free cans. Should I call them again? I have heard of a lot of dogs having problems with this brand. I do not recommend their canned food. Please be aware of this . The protein sources must of been contaminated. Vet says if there is no improvement they will check her stool for Salmonella. I am so upset that this food has done this to her and I am upset that I purchased it....should of just stuck with the good stuff: Weruva and Now.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Big hugs and prayers for Vanilla

Poor baby  I hope she heals quick and feels better soon....

Keep us updated on how she is doing. Poor baby


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no, poor little Vanilla!! I'm sorry you and Vanilla have deal with this. I would call Wellness back and tell them she is now sick and your vet believes it is from their food. I hope sweet Vanilla feels better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd call them again! I'd have the contents of the can cultured if you still have them.
I just got an email from them and they're sending out coupons for $$ off on their dry food and a free can food. I wouldn't trust it.

I may go back to homecooking for my fluffs again...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry Vanilla is sick. I definately would call Wellness and tell them that your vet thinks the food has caused this. I have had a problem with Wellness canned food several months ago, with a terrible odor from the can and thank goodness I smelled this before I fed it to Zoe. Since then I decided to home cook for her. I did try Weruva and when I read the can I noticed that the Salmon came from Thailand and I was not happy with that so I threw it away. I would ask the vet what they think she should be eating since she has the infection. Sending prayers that Vanilla feels better real soon. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying that Vanilla will be ok.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for sweet Vanilla! I'd definitely call them. If Vanilla is sick, I'm sure there are other fluffs getting sick also!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. I was hoping it wasn't anything serious. Yes, please call Wellness. You don't want another dog to get sick.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you still have the can and could you please give the date on the bottom of the can ? I feed Doobie all Wellness brand, Just for Puppy wet, dry and treats and he has never had a problem at all BUT I still have 6 cans left and am concerned. 

After the voluntary recall I called the a company and they assured me that the only food made at that horrible SC plant was the Large Breed dry. SOOOO ! Then why the problems now with the canned ?!?!

I am very disgusted with these companies !!!! 

I am so sorry for Vanilla and hope she will get better quickly.

oh, and who cares if it is rated 5 stars if it is doing this to the dogs !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I threw out the can the first day she got sick from it. I should of not thrown it out. I went back to pet food shop and they gave me a can from the exact same batch and I called the Wellness company. They wanted my vets name and number to confirm and they will get in touch with me soon on what will happen.


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

can you please give me the date on the bottom of the can that they gave you ?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

doobie mommy said:


> can you please give me the date on the bottom of the can that they gave you ?


I just sent you a message.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be praying for sweet Vanilla. This makes me so sad.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Sending good vibes and keeping Vanilla in my prayers for 
a quick and speedy recovery!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry Vanilla is sick. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. Poor Vanilla. I'm praying that everything will be okay. Definitely get in touch with Wellness and I would also contact the FDA since they need to know about these cases to push for a recall. Here's the link to make a complaint: How to Report a Pet Food Complaint
I once had to do this with a human beverage that was cross contaminated and not labeled correctly and sent my DS to the hospital. The FDA ended up forcing a recall on the manufacturer. Manufacturers really don't want to do voluntary recalls as it costs them so much money. All I could think of was just one other child getting sick or dying from it.
Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry..you must be so upset. Poor little Vanilla. I would go on and have your vet check her for salmonella..the fever really concerns me.  I hope she is better, soon. Please keep us posted.:grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry. Poor Vanilla. I'm praying that everything will be okay. Definitely get in touch with Wellness and I would also contact the FDA since they need to know about these cases to push for a recall. Here's the link to make a complaint: How to Report a Pet Food Complaint
> I once had to do this with a human beverage that was cross contaminated and not labeled correctly and sent my DS to the hospital. The FDA ended up forcing a recall on the manufacturer. Manufacturers really don't want to do voluntary recalls as it costs them so much money. All I could think of was just one other child getting sick or dying from it.
> Keep us posted. :grouphug:


I was planning on contacting them since another member gave me the link as well but I am in Canada...do I still contact the USA FDA ?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh!
Sorry for your baby's illness. . . this sort of thing could be prevented if the companies would be more honest. . . . . please post when you know something. I wrote tonight to Blue Buffalo which I purchased in the US on-line in April. Uggggggggghhhhh!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor little Vanilla  I'm so sorry she's so ill and that you have to see her suffer. Hugs and prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> I was planning on contacting them since another member gave me the link as well but I am in Canada...do I still contact the USA FDA ?


I'm pretty sure that you do since it's I think it's an American company and they fall under the FDA.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

doobie mommy said:


> Do you still have the can and could you please give the date on the bottom of the can ? I feed Doobie all Wellness brand, Just for Puppy wet, dry and treats and he has never had a problem at all BUT I still have 6 cans left and am concerned.
> 
> After the voluntary recall I called the a company and they assured me that the only food made at that horrible SC plant was the Large Breed dry. SOOOO ! Then why the problems now with the canned ?!?!
> 
> ...


Jeri, I think I would through the rest of your cans away. I wouldn't feed doobie that anymore. I would go to another puppy food brand.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I talked to the customer service this morning at 11am and they said they would get back to me .....they never did and now it's the weekend.:angry:

Since Vanilla received two injections for fever and diarrhea she is a lot better. She is on an antibiotic for the infection and sucralfate (similar to Pepto) to ease her intestines. She will be having rice with mashed potato later tonight as the vet instructed.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy that Vanilla is feeling a little better. I hope by Monday she will be back to herself...:aktion033:


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I am so glad Vanilla is feeling better ! ! !


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

Oh goodness! I feed my maltese Wellness small breed adult dry food, and he has eaten this brand since he was a puppy! Should I switch him to another brand? I am going to have to buy him a new bag this week bc he only has a little left.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Haley28 said:


> Oh goodness! I feed my maltese Wellness small breed adult dry food, and he has eaten this brand since he was a puppy! Should I switch him to another brand? I am going to have to buy him a new bag this week bc he only has a little left.


As far as I know, the recall was for Wellness Complete Health Supermix 5 large breed puppy food. Maybe you should contact Wellness if your uncomfortable with what your feeding. A few months ago I had a problem with Wellness canned adult food having a foul odor to it....it was several cans and since then I stopped using Wellness. I now home cook for Zoe. Good luck!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Haley28 said:


> Oh goodness! I feed my maltese Wellness small breed adult dry food, and he has eaten this brand since he was a puppy! Should I switch him to another brand? I am going to have to buy him a new bag this week bc he only has a little left.


From the first post I saw that this was canned not dry food that Vanilla ate.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear Vanilla is better!:chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear Vanilla is doing better. Hope she is back to herself in no time.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Haley28 said:


> Oh goodness! I feed my maltese Wellness small breed adult dry food, and he has eaten this brand since he was a puppy! Should I switch him to another brand? I am going to have to buy him a new bag this week bc he only has a little left.


I personally would switch. Why take the chance with this brand after the recalls and dogs getting sick, even if it isn't the same formula. That is just my thought. I feed Opey Fromm and have been very happy with it. You could look at this link for other food options - www.dogfoodadvisor.com. I got this site from another thread/post here on SM.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Tough call on switching, as it seems most brands have had a recall in the past few years. Many switch to one, which has not had a recall, and a year later they have a recall. Dunno :blink: 
I've also known many, who homecook, and have had boughten fresh foods, which were contaminated. 

You can't win for losing, huh?


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

lmillette said:


> I personally would switch. Why take the chance with this brand after the recalls and dogs getting sick, even if it isn't the same formula. That is just my thought. I feed Opey Fromm and have been very happy with it. You could look at this link for other food options - www.dogfoodadvisor.com. I got this site from another thread/post here on SM.


 
I went to the pet store today and bought a bag of Blue Buffalo small breed. Hopefully he will like it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Haley28 said:


> I went to the pet store today and bought a bag of Blue Buffalo small breed. Hopefully he will like it!


Some Blue Buffalo was recalled, so look at the list before feeding!:wub:


----------



## Haley28 (May 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Some Blue Buffalo was recalled, so look at the list before feeding!:wub:


 Oh goodness! I did look but the only recalls I found was in 2010, so hopefully it's okay. I can't win for losing lol


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Tough call on switching, as it seems most brands have had a recall in the past few years. Many switch to one, which has not had a recall, and a year later they have a recall. Dunno :blink:
> I've also known many, who homecook, and have had boughten fresh foods, which were contaminated.
> 
> You can't win for losing, huh?


what kind of fresh foods did they buy to be contaminated ? The food I buy for Charlie is the same food we eat : eye of round (buy a whole piece and cut in steaks that I freeze and take out as needed), carrots, cauliflower, peas, green beans, yellow, red and orange peppers, rice. I rather throw away something I am not sure of than eat it and be sick. I don't buy packaged ground meat. The only ground meat I buy is _frozen_ grass feed bison. Forgot to mention, the vegetables I buy are never pre-cut and in plastic bags. They are really fresh or frozen. Knock on wood, we have never been sick from food cooked at home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear Vanilla is improving. You must have been so scared for her. This really makes me worried to buy my next bag of food, no matter what kind it is.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

MalteseJane said:


> what kind of fresh foods did they buy to be contaminated ? The food I buy for Charlie is the same food we eat : eye of round (buy a whole piece and cut in steaks that I freeze and take out as needed), carrots, cauliflower, peas, green beans, yellow, red and orange peppers, rice. I rather throw away something I am not sure of than eat it and be sick. I don't buy packaged ground meat. The only ground meat I buy is _frozen_ grass feed bison. Forgot to mention, the vegetables I buy are never pre-cut and in plastic bags. They are really fresh or frozen. Knock on wood, we have never been sick from food cooked at home.


Not sure if it was frozen, or pre-cut. Good point, as I know many packaged salads, spinach, etc; have been contaminated.

This is something else for me to look into. Hey, what about baby carrots in the bag? I nuke them, and use those as treats. Let me know your thoughts.

Once again, it's tough. We try to do what's best.

Oh, I got sick after the Specialty. I'm sure it was something I ate. I was pooping and puking all day yesterday. :blink:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to thank each and every person for their well wishes for Vanilla. You guys are the BEST !!! She is doing very well and has had no more diahrrea since having the 2 injections at the vet's office and being on antibiotics. I am feeding her a mixture of mashed potatoes, white rice and cottage cheese as per the vet's request. She has being eating her food and keeping it down too:thumbsup: She's running around and looks so much better.
Regarding Wellness, I will NEVER buy anything from this company obviously because what I have gone through this week and also because there are tons of people saying their dogs got ill from this food. Vanilla's symptoms were directly caused from eating this food and the protein sources were very heavy. One of them or all of them could have been contaminated. I hope they test this batch so no more dogs can get ill like this.
Vanilla says " Thank you friends" -- xo xo --


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

YAY!!!! I'm so have Vanilla is feeling good again! What a scare!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers that Vanilla continues to improve. Also anxious to hear what Wellness has to say.

Just seems like we can't win for losing with almost any food (dog food and human food). I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> Not sure if it was frozen, or pre-cut. Good point, as I know many packaged salads, spinach, etc; have been contaminated.
> 
> This is something else for me to look into. Hey, what about baby carrots in the bag? I nuke them, and use those as treats. Let me know your thoughts.
> 
> ...


I don't buy the baby carrots in the bag. Alex didn't like anything raw and Charlie does not like vegetable treats either. Check them out when you open the bag. Make sure they are not slimy. Wash them. If they have a slippery feeling when you touch them they are starting to go bad. I always buy carrots with the leaves (?) on. Don't like the ones in bags. I might buy a small bag for soup if the leaved ones don't look good or they are out of them, but to make a carrot salad I want the ones with the green on.

Hope you feel better. Yep, those are signs that you ate something that did not agree with you. Be glad that it is nothing else than pooping and puking. In a way it's good because you get it out of your system. Lynn and Pam wrote on FB that they got a cold.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I don't buy the baby carrots in the bag. Alex didn't like anything raw and Charlie does not like vegetable treats either. Check them out when you open the bag. Make sure they are not slimy. Wash them. If they have a slippery feeling when you touch them they are starting to go bad. I always buy carrots with the leaves (?) on. Don't like the ones in bags. I might buy a small bag for soup if the leaved ones don't look good or they are out of them, but to make a carrot salad I want the ones with the green on.
> 
> Hope you feel better. Yep, those are signs that you ate something that did not agree with you. Be glad that it is nothing else than pooping and puking. In a way it's good because you get it out of your system. Lynn and Pam wrote on FB that they got a cold.


Janine - I'm with you. Everything I home cook for Tyler is food that's as good, or often better, than what I cook for us. I steam fresh veggies every couple of days and use organic proteins - lamb and beef that are freshly ground by my butcher. I make chicken boiled with celery and carrots. I don't eat any of the bagged veggies or salads if at all possible and wash them all even if they say triple washed. I'm kind of a nut job about fresh food (I put little avery tags with dates written on any storage containers with leftovers) and throw out if there's any doubt. I won't let food sit out after prepped either -- right into the refrig within an hour.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

UPDATE: I found out this can of food was made by Diamond Pet foods and they have recently had recalls on their food. Talked to Wellness and they will be testing the food and have requested the paperwork from my vet that shows ""yes, this food is linked to her recent illness".


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

poochie2 said:


> UPDATE: I found out this can of food was made by Diamond Pet foods and they have recently had recalls on their food. Talked to Wellness and they will be testing the food and have requested the paperwork from my vet that shows ""yes, this food is linked to her recent illness".


 
Guess I am confused again and since I have 6 cans left of the Wellness canned food left I called the company again being concerned.

The first time I called, was told Large Breed Dry, voluntary recall, made at Diamond, but no dogs reported sick. So I continued to feed the Wellness canned, dry and treats.

Today when I called, 1 800 225 0904, I was told that NONE of the canned food was made at Diamond and the Wellness Core canned was made at American Nutrition, not Diamond. 

So, my main concern is why there are 2 different answers concerning WHO is making the canned food. Is the phone number I gave the same others have called ? I would like to get to the bottom of this. It doesn't make sense and I don't know who else to talk to at the Company. They either DID have the food made at Diamond or they DID NOT ? 

What to think ???


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

poochie2 said:


> I want to thank each and every person for their well wishes for Vanilla. You guys are the BEST !!! She is doing very well and has had no more diahrrea since having the 2 injections at the vet's office and being on antibiotics. I am feeding her a mixture of mashed potatoes, white rice and cottage cheese as per the vet's request. She has being eating her food and keeping it down too:thumbsup: She's running around and looks so much better.
> Regarding Wellness, I will NEVER buy anything from this company obviously because what I have gone through this week and also because there are tons of people saying their dogs got ill from this food. Vanilla's symptoms were directly caused from eating this food and the protein sources were very heavy. One of them or all of them could have been contaminated. I hope they test this batch so no more dogs can get ill like this.
> Vanilla says " Thank you friends" -- xo xo --


So glad to hear Vanilla is doing better!! Thank goodness! 

It is just awful that this whole thing has happened - with all the food recalls. I hope they test the batch also and hopefully these companies will better their products and production.


----------

